# geholfen werden wollen



## Janpiet

Guten Morgen,

Stimmt dieser Satz, dem ich im Internet begegnete?

_- Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._

Herzlichen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe lange überlegt, finde aber keine sinnvolle Auflösung, für die der Satz richtig ist.

Standard wäre zum Beispiel:
Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen. 

---

Richtig wäre, aber eine Tautologie:
_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden kann._
_---_

_Grammatisch richtig - aber unüblich - wäre er für folgenden Sinn, der auch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gemeint ist.:_
_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
_= Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen niemand helfen will._

_Versuch einer Analyse durch Beispiele:_
_denen {nicht [(zu helfen) ist}._
_denen nicht geholfen wird._
_denen nicht geholfen werden wird._
_denen {[nicht] [(geholfen werden) will]}_
_denen {[nicht] [(geholfen werden) will]}_

_(Passiv, ohne Subjekt)_


----------



## LeoLeoMikesch

Konform gehend mit Hutschis Darstellung, dass die grammatisch richtig ausgedrueckte Bedeutung ist, 
_"Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
_= Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen niemand helfen will."_
wuerde ich JanPiet ganz klar antworten, dass dieser Satz ein typisches Beispiel fuer falschen Sprachgebrauch im Internet ist.
Anderenfalls koennte es sich nur auf irgendwie unangenehme Menschen beziehen, fuer die sich beim besten Willen niemand finden laesst, der ihnen Hilfe angedeihen lassen wuerde - und diese Tatsache wird quasi analytisch von jemandem festgestellt.


----------



## flame

Janpiet said:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Stimmt dieser Satz, dem ich im Internet begegnete?
> 
> _- Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
> 
> Herzlichen Dank im voraus.


 
Also für mich ist das stimmig - grammatikalisch zumindestens
(vgl. Hutschi 3. Absatz, ist aber nicht subjekt-los, Subjekt ist "Man").

Ich interpretiere das genauso:
Allen jenen Leuten, denen niemand helfen will, kann man nicht helfen.

Inhaltlich hätt' ich so meine Probleme - da macht es für mich wenig Sinn.


----------



## hendrich

_... geholfen werden will ..._

_ist falsch. Gehe konform mit Hutschi._


----------



## gaer

Janpiet said:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Stimmt dieser Satz, dem ich im Internet begegnete?
> 
> _- Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
> 
> Herzlichen Dank im voraus.


I'm confused. Could you possible mean this?

"You cannot help people who do not want/wish to be helped."

Could you give us some context?

Gaer


----------



## Janpiet

gaer said:


> I'm confused. Could you possible mean this?
> 
> "You cannot help people who do not want/wish to be helped."
> 
> Could you give us some context?
> 
> Gaer


----------------
Hello Gaer,
Your understanding is exactly what I also thought it meant.  According to the specialists however, we both were mistaken.  The real meaning appears to be :
_You cannot help people that nobody wants to help._


----------



## Hutschi

flame said:


> Also für mich ist das stimmig - grammatikalisch zumindestens
> (vgl. Hutschi 3. Absatz, ist aber nicht subjekt-los, Subjekt ist "Man").
> 
> Ich interpretiere das genauso:
> Allen jenen Leuten, denen niemand helfen will, kann man nicht helfen.
> 
> Inhaltlich hätt' ich so meine Probleme - da macht es für mich wenig Sinn.


 
"Man" ist das Subjekt im ersten Satzteil (_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen,)_. Im zweiten (_denen nicht geholfen werden will.)_ fehlt die Referenz darauf, deshalb ist "man" dort nicht das Subjekt. "denen" bezieht sich auf "Leuten". Zu "man" besteht keine Beziehung. Das ist das Problem. Hier ist das (in der Tiefenstruktur verborgene) Subjekt "niemand". Es bezieht sich nicht auf "man", denke ich, ich erkenne die Beziehung jedenfalls nicht. ("Man kann Leuten nicht helfen" impliziert, dass man es eigentlich möchte, sonst wäre die Begründung überflüssig.) 

_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen,die sich (von jemandem) nicht helfen lassen wollen._ - hier würde eine Beziehung bestehen. (Von jemandem) bezieht sich auf "man" und wird weggelassen.


----------



## Hutschi

Janpiet said:


> ----------------
> Hello Gaer,
> Your understanding is exactly what I also thought it meant. According to the specialists however, we both were mistaken. The real meaning appears to be :
> _You cannot help people that nobody wants to help._


 
Du kannst niemandem helfen, dem niemand helfen will.
Man kann niemandem helfen, dem niemand helfen will.

(Ergibt nur Sinn, wenn man meint, derjenige benimmt sich schlecht. Andere haben versucht zu helfen, aber niemand kann das, auch du nicht.)


----------



## Janpiet

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre wertvollen Erläuterungen.

Könnte ich es so zusammenfassen, dass der Satz zwar grammatisch korrekt, aber nur wenig sinnvoll war?
Was halten Sie von folgenden Sätzen? Sind die glaubwürdiger?
_-  *Alle Welt* war darüber einverstanden es handelte sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollte*._
_- *Wir* waren darüber einverstanden es handelte sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollten*._

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## jazyk

What about 

Du kannst dem nicht helfen, der keine Hilfe will/der nicht geholfen werden will?


----------



## Hutschi

_Hi, Janpiet,

You cannot help people that nobody wants to help.

Dieser Satz bereitet ähnliche Probleme, wie der deutsche. Ich habe im Englisch-Forum nachgefragt. 

Bitte schreibe genau, was Du meinst. Sonst ist es schwer, zu helfen.

Wollte das Ungeheuer nicht, dass man ihm hilft, oder wollten die Leute dem Ungeheuer nicht helfen?

Grüße von Bernd





-* *Alle Welt* war darüber einverstanden es handelte sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollte*.
- * *Wir* waren darüber einverstanden es handelte sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollten*.

Click to expand...

 
Den Sinn beider Sätze kann ich nur raten. 

Alle Welt war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden sollte.
Wir waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden sollte.

Alle Welt war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen niemand helfen wollte.
Wir waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden konnte.
_


----------



## AGATHA2

Janpiet said:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Stimmt dieser Satz, dem ich im Internet begegnete?
> 
> _- Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
> 
> Herzlichen Dank im voraus.


 
Vielleicht soll es heißen 

"Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die nicht wollen, dass ihnen geholfen wird"


----------



## Sepia

AGATHA2 said:


> Vielleicht soll es heißen
> 
> "Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die nicht wollen, dass ihnen geholfen wird"



Der letzte Satz ist einfach und trifft genau den Punkt würde ich sagen. Vielleicht sollte man bei 11880 anrufen und fragen, welchen Satz die für richtig halten.


----------



## gaer

I finally found context:

link

Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will. Man kann nem Kettenraucher auch sagen, das rauchen ungesund ist und unter Umständen zum Tod führen kann, aber er wird's auch nicht lassen... Ihr habt es ihr jetzt einmal gesagt, sie kapiert's nicht, tja, Pech für sie und Schluß...

It's quite obviously just an opinion from someone in a forum. 

Here are other sentences I found that use a similar construction, but I did not take the time to find them in context:

_Wem nicht geholfen werden will, den sollte man in Ruhe lassen und einfach isolieren.  _

_Wie hilft man jemanden dem nicht geholfen werden will? 
Wir hörten unterwegs schon davon, daß da oben einer sehr Müde sei, aber nicht geholfen werden will. _

_Aber frei nach Pestalozzi „ wem nicht geholfen werden will, dem kann auch nicht geholfen werden!_ 

I'll let our "natives" decide if any of these sentences are correct.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

jazyk said:


> What about
> 
> Du kannst dem nicht helfen, der keine Hilfe will/der nicht geholfen werden will?


 Der unterstrichene Teil ist auf jeden Fall falsch, weil "helfen" im Deutschen ein Dativverb ist. 

"Der keine Hilfe will" ist natürlich richtig, vorausgesetzt, das ist die beabsichtigte Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

_ „wem nicht geholfen werden will, dem kann auch nicht geholfen werden!"_

_Ich bin fast sicher, dass die Form aus einer Mundart (einem Dialekt) stammt. Wenn sie früher üblich war, ist sie weitgehend verschwunden._

Das ist wie bei "It's me" aber bei weitem nicht so verbreitet. 

Was in der Standardsprache falsch ist, kann in einer Mundart richtig sein, aber auch im Standard richtig werden.


----------



## jazyk

> Originally Posted by *jazyk* [/URL]
> Du kannst dem nicht helfen, der keine Hilfe will/[U]der nicht geholfen werden will[/U]?
> Der unterstrichene Teil ist auf jeden Fall falsch, weil "helfen" im Deutschen ein Dativverb ist. [/quote]
> Das ist ein Tippfehler, der auf die Nähe des Satzes davor zurückzuführen ist. Natürlich weiß ich, dass [I]helfen[/I] den Dativ erfordert, ebenfalls [I]pomáhat/pomoci[/I] auf Tschechisch, [I]pomagać/pomóc[/I] auf Polnisch, [I]помогать/помочь[/I] auf Russisch , [I]ajudar [/I]in klassischem Portugiesisch und auch das Spanische [I]ayudar[/I] in einigen Gegenden. Es besteht kein Bedarf, meine Wörter zu "unterstreichen". Danke.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> _ „wem nicht geholfen werden will, dem kann auch nicht geholfen werden!"_
> 
> _Ich bin fast sicher, dass die Form aus einer Mundart (einem Dialekt) stammt. Wenn sie früher üblich war, ist sie weitgehend verschwunden._
> 
> Das ist wie bei "It's me" aber bei weitem nicht so verbreitet.
> 
> Was in der Standardsprache falsch ist, kann in einer Mundart richtig sein, aber auch im Standard richtig werden.


I picked the examples because I could understand all of them. I made no judgement about the quality.

This may be horrible German, but I believe it is clear what it is saying:

Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will. Man kann nem Kettenraucher auch sagen, das rauchen ungesund ist und unter Umständen zum Tod führen kann, aber er wird's auch nicht lassen... Ihr habt es ihr jetzt einmal gesagt, sie kapiert's nicht, tja, Pech für sie und Schluß...

You can't help people who don't want to be helped. You can tell a chain-smoker that smoking is not healthy and that can lead to death under circumstances, but he won't give it up… You already said it to her, she doesn't get it, well, it's bad for her and that's the end of it…

Or am I missing something?  

Gaer


----------



## elroy

jazyk said:


> Es besteht kein Bedarf, meine Wörter zu "unterstreichen". Danke.


 Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten vorgeschlagen. Ich habe die falsche unterstrichen, um sie hervorzuheben und mich darauf problemlos beziehen zu können (ich konnte nicht wissen, dass es ein Tippfehler war, egal, wie viele Sprachen Du beherrschst). Ich hätte den Satz genauso gut wiederholen können, aber ich wollte halt etwas Zeit und Raum sparen.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe lange überlegt, finde aber keine sinnvolle Auflösung, für die der Satz richtig ist.
> 
> Standard wäre zum Beispiel:
> Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen.


I think we must be dealing with non-standard German, as you suggested. Apparently it is strange enough that non-natives were as successful at guessing the meaning as natives. Your suggestion is 100 times clearer to me, and it is quite common. Here are only a few sentences that fit your structure:

_X ist aber auch einer von jenen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen…_

_Es gibt offenbar Menschen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen. ..._

_Und wehe dann denen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen! _
_Versagt hast Du nicht, es gibt eben einfach manchmal Menschen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen._

_Es gibt ja viele, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen._

_Und was macht man eigentlich mit Patienten, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen? _

The origin of this strange verb structure (geholfen werden wollen) remains a complete mystery to me.

Gaer


----------



## Janpiet

_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will_
_---------------_
Hi Hutschi,
Sie schrieben folgendes:
_"Grammatisch richtig - aber unüblich - wäre er für folgenden Sinn, der auch sehr wahrscheinlich nicht gemeint ist.:_
_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen nicht geholfen werden will._
_= Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, denen niemand helfen will."_

Folgende Sätze sollten also analog zu Ihrer obigen Logik interpretiert werden wie angegeben:
_1) *Alle Welt* war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollte*._
= Alle Welt war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen niemand helfen wollte.

_2) *Wir* waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollten*._
= Wir waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen wir nicht helfen wollten.

Sind die Sätze richtig? (Bemerken Sie die Kongruenz _Alle Welt - wollte _und _wir - wollten)._
Sind Sie mit dieser Interpretation einverstanden? 

Herzlichen Dank im voraus


----------



## Hutschi

Nein. Ich denke, diese Sätze sind unverständlich. 


> (Bemerken Sie die Kongruenz _Alle Welt - wollte _und _wir - wollten)._


Es funktioniert so einfach nicht. 

_1) *Alle Welt* war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollte*._

_"Wollte" stellt keinen Bezug zu "Alle Welt" her. _

_2) *Wir* waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *wollten*._

_"Wollten" stellt keinen Bezug zu "wir" her, außerdem ist es unbedingt falsch im Plural._

_Die Sätze sind so praktisch nicht verständlich. _


"Helfen" verlangt den 3. Fall. "Wollte" verlangt ein Subjekt. Das Subjekt ist einfach nicht zu finden.  Man könnte ein (imaginäres) Subjekt erfinden. Aber es ergibt keinen wirklichen Sinn. Pragmatisch gesehen ist er nicht verständlich.

_1) *Alle Welt* war sich darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *sollte*._  (Dieser Satz wäre verständlich und richtig.)

_2) *Wir* waren uns darin einig, es handele sich um Ungeheuer, denen nicht geholfen werden *sollte*._


----------



## cyanista

Hutschi said:


> Nein. Ich denke, diese Sätze sind unverständlich.
> 
> Es funktioniert so einfach nicht.



 Ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass man im Deutschen (zumindest in der Standardsprache) keine unpersönlichen Konstruktionen mit "wollen" machen kann. In dieser Hinsicht ist "wollen" eben anders, als der Rest der Modalverben.

Es soll/muss geändert werden. 
Es kann geändert werden. 
Es darf nicht geändert werden. 
Es mag geändert werden... 
Es will geändert werden.  Macht keinen Sinn.



Nach vielen Wiederholungen sieht das Wort "geändert" sehr komisch aus, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> Es will geändert werden.  Macht keinen Sinn.


Let me refer you again to the source:

Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, _denen nicht geholfen werden will_. Man kann nem Kettenraucher auch sagen, das rauchen ungesund ist und unter Umständen zum Tod führen kann, aber er wird's auch nicht lassen... Ihr habt es ihr jetzt einmal gesagt, sie kapiert's nicht, tja, Pech für sie und Schluß...

The underlined part has _*never*_ made any sense to me. 

My questions remaing the same:

_*Who uses it? Where does it come from?*_ 

(Hutschi seemed to think that it might be dialect.)

I think the whole sentence should be:

_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen._

Even this seems very odd to me. 

I think there must be better phrases than the ones I am thinking of, but this is the kind of structure I have in mind:

_Es gibt Menschen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen._
_(There are people who don't want to be helped [who want allow themselves to be helped].)_

_Es gibt Menschen, denen man nicht helfen kann._
_(There are people who can't be helped [whom one cannot help])._

If no one will try to answer my questions, I suppose I will just give up, but I don't think the source of this strange construction has ever been explained. It is as if everyone is ignoring the central problem.

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

_



Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen.

Click to expand...

_ 
This makes sense, if you give up to try to help.


In Advertising, they use a wrong version intentionally.

"Bei uns werden Sie geholfen!"

This works only because everybody knows that it is wrong.

---

I suppose that the original comes from a dialect or "Mundart", because it exists too often in too many variants to think, that it is just a mistake.

But I do not have other evidence for it.

Hutschi


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> This makes sense, if you give up to try to help.


Hmm. I'm not sure what you are saying. Could you explain in German? I don't understand "if you give up to try to help".


> In Advertising, they use a wrong version intentionally.
> 
> "Bei uns werden Sie geholfen!"
> 
> This works only, because everybody knows, that it is wrong.


Advertising is notorious for making up things that are wrong. There is a person right now who is very confused in an English Forum topic because he has found many phrases that support usage that is, in fact, very poor—at best.


> I suppose that the original comes from a dialect or "Mundart", because it exists too often in too many variants to think, that it is just a mistake.
> 
> But I do not have other evidence for it.


I had hoped that Mr. Magoo would help us here a bit, especially me, but either he did not see the topic or did not have time to comment. It's the kind of thing he might very well be able to shed some light on.

I suppose for the time being there is no other choice but to realize that a strange usage exists, that some people use it, and that it is not standard German. If this is the end of it, I can except that, though I do find it strange that the structure seemed to confuse Germans as mich as those of us who are non-natives. The fact is that none of us knew for sure what was meant until we had a paragraph of context. Very strange.

Gaer 

Hutschi[/quote]


----------



## Janpiet

Schönen guten Tag,

der Grund warum ich die Frage gestellt habe ist, dass diese Wendung sich in meiner Muttersprache als ganz normal erweist:

_- Mensen die niet geholpen willen worden, kan men niet helpen._

Also, für mich ist es eine Offenbarung, dass dieser Satzbau im Deutschen nicht gilt.

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei Ihnen allen, die Sie sich in der einen oder anderen Art an dieser Diskussion beteiligt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Janpiet


----------



## Hutschi

_JanPiet schrieb: "Mensen die niet geholpen willen worden, kan men niet helpen."  sei in seiner Sprache ganz normal. _ 
Das deutet darauf hin, dass die deutsche Version wirklich übernommen ist.

Freundliche Grüße von Bernd


----------



## elroy

Natürlich geht es im Niederländischen, da "helpen" ein normales transitives Verb ist.  Es geht auch im Englischen, und in vielen anderen Sprachen:

_those who do not want to be helped_
_los que no quieren ser ayudados _
_ceux qui ne veulent pas être aidés_
etc. 

Das Problem ist, das "helfen" im Deutschen ein Dativverb ist.


----------



## Beate

Hallo,

Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, _denen nicht geholfen werden will_.

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt zum einen das Subjekt in diesem Satz.

Wer will?

und zweitens scheint es mir an dem Verb "wollen" zu liegen.
Man kann ja durchaus folgende Sätze ins Passiv setzen:

Man kann ihnen helfen --> ihnen kann geholfen werden
Man muss ihnen helfen --> ihnen muss geholfen werden
Man darf ihnen helfen --> ihnen darf geholfen werden 
ABER
Man will ihnen helfen -->ihnen will geholfen werden klingt völlig falsch.

Liebe Grüße Beate


----------



## Steve W

Hallo,

ich bin mit Gaer einig – der Sinn ist aus dem Zusammenhang eindeutig, auch wenn die Grammatik etwas undurchsichtig ist. Kann es sein, dass es sich um ein Sprichwort handelt, das aus dem Plattdeutschen übertragen worden ist? Das wäre nach JanPiets Erklärung einleuchtend.

Andere Erklärung: Es handelt sich einfach um schlechtes Deutsch, z.B. ein Nicht-Muttersprachler versucht, einen komplizierten Passivsatz mit helfen + Modalverb wollen zu bauen, und es klappt nicht ganz?

Steve


----------



## gaer

Steve W said:


> Hallo,
> Andere Erklärung: Es handelt sich einfach um schlechtes Deutsch, z.B. ein Nicht-Muttersprachler versucht, einen komplizierten Passivsatz mit helfen + Modalverb wollen zu bauen, und es klappt nicht ganz?
> 
> Steve


Steven, I think Elroy hit the nail on the head:


elroy said:


> _those who do not want to be helped_
> _los que no quieren ser ayudados _
> _ceux qui ne veulent pas être aidés_
> etc.
> 
> Das Problem ist, das "helfen" im Deutschen ein Dativverb ist.


In this structure (using "helpfen"), "wollen" simply does not work in standard German.

This is why, I think some of us who are not natives guessed the meaning out of context. We intuitively linked the meaning with our own languages, which work differently. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Elroy liegt schon richtig: "helfen" ist intransitiv und kann im Deutschen kein persönliches Passiv bilden.

"... denen nicht geholfen werden will" ist demnach genauso richtig wie Verona Feldbuschs "Da werden Sie geholfen!"

Hutschis Vorschlag "..., die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen" und auch Agatha2s Variante "..., die nicht wollen, dass ihnen geholfen wird" sind die bestmöglichen Übersetzungen in diesem Fall.

Ich schließe mich Sepia an: Laßt uns 11880 anrufen - da werden wir geholfen! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Hallo gaer,

es ist möglich, daß es sich in diesem Fall um einen fremdsprachlichen Einfluß handelt - ich glaube Bastian Sick hatte in seinem Buch "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod" einen Erklärungsversuch dafür gegeben, leider ist der entsprechende Artikel nicht mehr online und mein Exemplar des Buches nicht griffbereit... Ich schaue aber bei Gelegenheit mal nach.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Hallo gaer,
> 
> es ist möglich, daß es sich in diesem Fall um einen fremdsprachlichen Einfluß handelt - ich glaube Bastian Sick hatte in seinem Buch "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod" einen Erklärungsversuch dafür gegeben, leider ist der entsprechende Artikel nicht mehr online und mein Exemplar des Buches nicht griffbereit... Ich schaue aber bei Gelegenheit mal nach.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -MrMagoo


If you find the article, please let us know. I think at least several of us are curious about the origin. 

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Herr Sick scheint der Meinung zu sein, dass das Phänomen auf dialektale Einflüsse zurückzuführen ist. 

Artikel

Ich würde aber gerne eure Aufmerksamkeit noch mal auf den ursprünglichen Satz lenken (_Man kann Leuten nicht helfen, *denen* nicht geholfen werden *will*._) Es ging nicht um den falschen Gebrauch der Kasus, sondern um den unpersönlichen Gebrauch des Verben _wollen_.


----------



## Hutschi

Im ursprünglichen Satz ging es um die Frage, ob er richtig sei.

Ich habe es schon geschrieben: Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit, den Satz als grammatisch (vielleicht) richtig zu verstehen, das ist der unpersönliche Gebrauch des Wortes "wollen". Allerdings ist das so ungewöhnlich, dass man den Satz nicht versteht und lange braucht, um auf diese Möglichkeit überhaupt zu kommen. Verständlichkeit ist aber ein wesentliches Kriterium für Sprache. Eher glaubt man aber, der Satz sei falsch gebildet und bedeute, derjenige wolle sich nicht helfen lassen.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Im ursprünglichen Satz ging es um die Frgae, ob er richtig sei.


Could we say that the simple answer is that it is not correct in standard German? Or at least that it is so strange that it should be avoided when speaking or writing in a an educated manner?

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> Could we say that the simple answer is that it is not correct in standard German? Or at least that it is so strange that it should be avoided when speaking or writing in a an educated manner?
> 
> Gaer


 
Yes. Exactly. 

Best regards
Bernd


----------

